# Remake von "Gefährliche Brandung"



## Mandalorianer (11 Juli 2011)

*Remake von "Gefährliche Brandung" ​*
Grandiose Action-Sequenzen machten "Point Break" 
mit Patrick Swayze und Keanu Reeves zum Kultfilm.​

Ohne lang drum rum zu reden, "Gefährliche Brandung" (OT:"Point Break") bekommt ein Remake. Das Skript stammt aus der Feder von "Equilibrium"-Regisseur und Autor Kurt Wimmer (Salt, Gesetz der Rache). Über die Handlung ist noch nicht viel bekannt, außer, dass es um Surfen und Skifahren, anstatt wie im Original um Surfen und Fallschirmspringen gehen soll. Einen Regisseur oder Cast gibt es offiziell noch nicht. 

In Kathryn Bigelow´s Original aus 1991 arbeitete FBI Agent Johnny Utah (Keanu Reeves) undercover in der Surferszene von L.A., um eine Serie von Banküberfällen zu klären, welche auf das Konto der so genannten Ex-Präsidenten gehen... Neben Reeves waren u.a. noch Patrick Swayze, Gary Busey und Lori Petty an Bord.



Das Original zu toppen wird verdammt schwer sein da es für mich defentiv
der beste Film war den Patrick Swayze je gemacht hat.
Den Film schau ich heut noch gern 

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2011)

tja dann mal abwarten. Remakes von solchen Kalibern können auch ganz schön in die Hose gehen


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Nov. 2011)

da das Original nicht ganz mein cup of tea war, bin ich irgendwie gespannt drauf, allerdings mit gesenkten Erwartungen ,)


----------

